# Craftsman II attachment lift actuator



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a 1988 new-to-me Craftsman II 18hp Twin 917.2559101. It has an electric Attachment Lift switch in the dash, but the actuator is missing. There is a mechanical lift lever on the right that operates the deck and sleeve hitch, and there seems to be location points in the linkage just above the deck for an electric actuator/motor, There is also an available wiring harness connector at this point. I downloaded a manual [eBay] for this model number, but there was nothing inside about this Actuator Lift. Maybe it was an add-on?

Does anyone have a similar tractor with this electric Attachment Lift? I would like to locate and add the correct missing actuator to raise/lower the sleeve hitch for the new Brinley mold board plow I have just added.

A new JohnnyB sleeve hitch lift would be nice, but I am hoping to find the correct actuator as originally fit to save a few hundred $.

Thanks for any help-


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In all the time I've been working on small engine equipment,I have yet to see one of these tractors that actually had the lift on it.
I haven't seen any of the actuators for sale,either. It may be easier to put an aftermarket one on,for now,and look for an original for later.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never seen that before either.
Johnny sells just the actuator. They're not cheap.
http://johnnyproducts.com/JP_Parts_HTMs/Linear-Actuator-Plus-hardware.htm
I bought the whole hitch off them for my GT6000 and it's great.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sorry that I'm late for the party, but somebody may benefit from additional information.

While not as ubiquitous as the manual lift tractors Sears sold in their Craftsman line, these tractors with electric lifts aren't exactly rare. I've seen several. I personally own one, and I just saw the linear actuator on Craigslist tonight, which made me think of this thread.

_*The following three photos and linear actuator information are from the advert on Craigslist.*_ One can go to searspartsdirect, use the model number of the tractor, and find schematics:

Linear actuator lenght:

retracted 11"
extended 15"


























*From my personal collection:*

This tractor is either a late model 1990 or a 1991 model. I really am no expert. I'm just going by the engine tag. I bought it off a 68 year old woman who was the original owner, but she wasn't from Pasadena... She wanted something easier to mount/dismount, power steering, and a deck larger than the 50" that they'd added over the years. It had 641 hours on the 20 HP Onan, a fresh Die Hard battery, everything, including the steering was tight, and I found in like new condition other than normal bumps and bruises from smacking low hanging tree limbs. 










Look in front of rear tire, one can see the actuator hiding









Note the lack of the lift handle on the center tractor









Again, lack of lift handle









Factory electric lift switch









Where the lift handle should be









This is just a guess, but I'd say that a standard 500 lb lift 12 volt DC linear actuator would work. 

I hope this helped. 

Cheers,
bolillo

P/S Ironically, there was a thread just below this one with a tractor that looks to have an electric lift as well as a manual lever. Which one is factory installed would be anybody's guess. 

*Note what appears to be the manual lift handle in the third photo and the electric lift switch in the forth...

http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/craftsman-ii-twin-18hp-44-mystery-switch-found-26737/


----------

